# Burning Chariot of Tzeentch-Useable?



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

I just red Zion's review of the new 7th edition codex. hidden in section about vehicles was this gem: "models in a Chariot are Relentless."

The burning chariot's big issue was that it's rider, the Exalted Flamer's, weapons were heavy, so it can't snap fire the AP3 flamer template, and the 'flame lascannons' were BS 1. 

question is, does this rule fix that problem or is there something I'm missing? and if so, just how dangerous has this thing become?


----------



## mayegelt (Mar 18, 2014)

Yes they are useable, BUT they are still a heavy support slot, 100pts, 10 armour all round & count as open topped, so very very squishy.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

It's such a lovely model, it's nice that it's finally usable.


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

Yep it's fixed! I will probably pick up a model now tbh. I agree they are a glass cannon, but 'usable' is enough for me, as the model is wicked good.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

dragonkingofthestars said:


> I just red Zion's review of the new 7th edition codex. hidden in section about vehicles was this gem: "models in a Chariot are Relentless."
> 
> The burning chariot's big issue was that it's rider, the Exalted Flamer's, weapons were heavy, so it can't snap fire the AP3 flamer template, and the 'flame lascannons' were BS 1.
> 
> question is, does this rule fix that problem or is there something I'm missing? and if so, just how dangerous has this thing become?


Fragile as it is, it now has both the mobility and the firepower to be worth taking. And it's not like Daemons don't have ways to buff the chariot's innate invuln...

Finally. I shouldn't feel this relieved and grateful that GW have fixed an issue that they blatantly screwed up in the first place, but... I can feel the Stockholm Syndrome talking.

I can finally reassemble my homemade Chariot kitbash, sweet.


----------



## Ork Mad (Sep 17, 2010)

it doesn't even matter that the rider has relentless as it says " the rider can shoot with any weapon he himself is equipped with, counting as stationary even if the chariot moved in the previous movement phase" and it's reasonably survivable as you can choose how to allocate the hits (either to the rider or the chariot itself) and give the rider a greater reward to help his survive-ability


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

So the rider can shoot even when the chariot moves 12 in the movement phase?
If so, then it truly has been fixed to work the way it's supposed to. And I'm gonna use the heck out of the one I already have.

Such a tiny gesture, such happiness it has generated (in me at least, but I also love the model).


----------



## Ork Mad (Sep 17, 2010)

i'm not quite sure about that as in the transport section it says:
"models firing out of a vehicle that moved at combat speed count as having moved that turn. Models firing out of a vehicle that moved at cruising speed can only fire snap shots that turn. They cannot fire out of a vehicle that moved flat out..."

so it could be read as that even though he counts as being stationary he can only make snap shots if the chariot moved at cruising speed. Even if this is the case, it still an improvement from the previous edition, it's a pity that there's no longer the slashing attacks for a skimmer chariot though.


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

Hmm... I guess I'll find out when I get my own rulebook then.

Nevertheless, the chariot is now usable, so used it shall be.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Well, the FAQs just released have made it clear that "Rider" and "Transport Capacity" are very different things, changing all Daemon chariots to counting as "Rider" rather than "Transport Capacity: 1," so I think we're safe on that front.


----------



## Ork Mad (Sep 17, 2010)

thats great then :biggrin: though where can i find these faqs?


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

Mossy Toes said:


> Well, the FAQs just released have made it clear that "Rider" and "Transport Capacity" are very different things, changing all Daemon chariots to counting as "Rider" rather than "Transport Capacity: 1," so I think we're safe on that front.


I noticed, but for someone who does not yet have a rulebook, what difference does this make? Does it mean I can move it 12 and still shoot normally?


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

@ Ork Mad: Well, I could direct you toward the thread I made in News and Rumors which goes into some of the biggest changes in detail and has some good discussion of what it means, but here's the link...

http://www.blacklibrary.com/faqs-and-errata.html


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH said:


> I noticed, but for someone who does not yet have a rulebook, what difference does this make? Does it mean I can move it 12 and still shoot normally?


Well, Ork Mad was reading from the transport rules when he pointed out that if the vehicle has moved, you count as having moved when shooting. Chariot riders, on the other hand, get Relentless... so count as not having moved. I don't think it's a super important disambiguation, but it does make the Burning Chariot useful, certainly!


----------



## Ork Mad (Sep 17, 2010)

@Mossy Toes thanks for that, those will help quite a bit  and yeah as they're no longer transports, they'll no longer be forced to fire snapshots if they move over 6" and so fire as normal regardless of how they moved in the movement phase :biggrin:


----------



## otasolgryn (May 31, 2014)

the chariot does indeed work now.

finally

but is it worth it?

its VERY fragile, although allocating hits helps a little
the rider can take a S4-7 hit or 2.

so if any1 have actually used it, please share what you find, good as bad


----------



## Ork Mad (Sep 17, 2010)

otasolgryn said:


> the chariot does indeed work now.
> 
> finally
> 
> ...


yeah it still quite flimsy however it does pack a nice punch for only 100 points, the trick is to mask how threatening it is (and field several of them), maybe by rushing forward a flying monstrosity or fielding a soul grinder as these will almost always attract fire that would be better directed against the chariot 

did this in the last game i played (using fateweaver and a soul grinder plus some screamers), fate flew right up the nose of my opponent and absorbed fire from his whole tau gun line (would have survived to but i fluffed my rolls and he crashed down and died but he did some nice damage). next turn the burning chariot did quite a large bit of damage to his gun line killing quite a few fire warriors and an ethereal (thank you warpflame) and still the screamers and soul grinder drew all fire allowing it to wreck havoc on his lines 



> in summary yes the chariot can be effective but it needs a good distraction to work (these need to be able to pack a punch aswell) alternatively it can be a good distraction itself if your opponent knows the dangers of it
> 
> if playing against a chariot (like in example above) don't be distracted from it but be careful not to send too much to kill it, there are most likely other large threats in the army that need to be dealt with too


----------

